
No Forfeiture-Database Backup with Millions on the Line, NYPD Admits - chha
https://www.courthousenews.com/no-forfeiture-database-backup-millions-line-nypd-admits/
======
basicplus2
I would presume this is deliberate..

oops! Sorry! The power went off.. What a shame! We will keep all this now.

